# Natures Domain



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

THoughts on this food?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Since it is produced by Diamond my vote is I would not feed it.
Also it looks like the protein would mostly come from potatoes.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

The low protein content, as well as one meat meal source, fallowed by sweet potatoes, peas and more potatoes before the fat and second meat source makes me wonder about the true meat content of the food. It makes me think that there is more potatoes than meat. 

I personally would like to see more meat, less potatoes. 

Over all I would say it is a decent food, just a little low in the meat department for my personal liking. And I do believe it triumphs over some of the others that could be fed at an affordable price (I've heard its about $30 for 30lbs?). Don't know anything about the company itself. Its it made by costco? 

But this is all a matter of what I have learned and been taught as well as my opinion 

******Just read the other comment, If it is made by diamond, I'm out. I wouldn't feed anything manufactured by Diamond. Too many issues of the past, present and probably the future.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wouldn't feed it. It has been recalled too. 

Diamond Expands Voluntary Recall » Diamond Pet Recall |


----------

